# neon blue centipede



## fatbloke (Oct 20, 2002)

Atrax i was wondering if you knew the name and type of this centipede with neon blue legs as i have just brought 3 from a trade show and the trader didnt have a clue to what they where i was informed that they where an unidentified scolopendra sp from eygpt and they look identicale to the pics you posted the other week any info on them would be appreciated:?


----------



## Henry Kane (Oct 21, 2002)

They are a Trachycormocephalus sp. Not much info to be found on them yet though. I know they are an East African 'pede. Good score by the way. Mind if I ask what they set you back?
Here's a link to Todd's Centipede gallery. There's a very little bit of info there.
As far as care info, I have been keeping mine just like I keep S. cingulata. or S. morsitans. Basically at a steady 75-78 degrees, 70-75% humidity. If you have any other questions, feel free to contact me.


----------



## fatbloke (Oct 21, 2002)

*neon blue leg*

thanks for that little bit of info on them i paid £6-00 each for them also i cant find that link you was on about as for keeping them ive been keeping them the same as my other pedes


----------



## Henry Kane (Oct 21, 2002)

*Oops, sorry, here it is.*

The link is:  http://www.tarantulaspiders.com/frames1.htm
Go to "Galleries", then to "Centipede Gallery", then  all the way at the bottom.


See ya.

Atrax


----------



## fatbloke (Oct 22, 2002)

*link*

had a look at that link found it to be very useful had a few pictures which look very similar to the species that i keep but is there any positive way to identifie them the only 2 species that i can truly id is the texas red head s.heros castaneiceps and the tanzanian feather leg alipes sp: other than that im not really sure apart from what im told when i buy them:?


----------



## Henry Kane (Oct 22, 2002)

Well, Centipede taxonomy is pretty tough. Especially with the more exotic species. Scolopendra subspinipes has subspecies all over the world.
Have you been over to the Yahoo Millipede list? (they discuss centipedes there too) There are a lot of hobbyists there that know a bit. Carl Sandefer's book has a bit of id info for Scolopendra. Many of the species in the hobby now aren't in that genus though.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/millipede/

There's also Doug Mauro's site. He knows a good deal about them as well. I've contacted him a couple times and he's a pretty nice guy. 

http://chilopoda2.tripod.com/

Here's a couple links connected with Rowland Shelly. His North American scolopendromorph centipede monograph is probably the best literature available on Scolo's in N.A..

http://www.vmnh.org/centipede.htm
http://www.naturalsciences.org/research/inverts/shelley.html

Let me add one more. This page has some good general info on a few different orders of centipede.

http://www.earthlife.net/insects/chilopod.html

I hope some of this is helpful to you.

Atrax


----------

